# Pride...



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Somewhere in time's own space
There must be some sweet pastured place
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow
Some paradise where horses go,
For by the love that guides my pen
I know great horses live again.
~Stanley Harrison

I only just joined this site about a month ago, I think. And about 2 weeks ago my horse, Pride, passed away in a freak pasture accident, in which he got caught in a feeder. How, we still will not know...but he was frantic, to the point that no one could help him. I wasn't even able to get there in time...it happened too quickly. Even the veterinarian stated that it was a one in a million thing; It just bites that it had to be my horse that it had to happen to. I wish that everyone at my stable (and anyone elses) could learn from this, to take every advantage they have with their horses; I did, and that's the thing I don't regret. Even if it meant driving out just to spend a few moments with him. So many of the boarders at my barn do not come out hardly at all...it makes me wonder if their horses even know them, and it saddens me. My heart still aches over my boy, like as if it were yesterday that he died...I'm not sure when it will feel 'full' again. I do have a new horse that I will be bringing home at some point (he's a rescue), but I know it will not be the same ever...Pride was something special; we came through soooooo much to get to the point that we were, which makes this even harder!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Your story touched my heart. I am so sorry for your loss. When you are ready, please open your heart to another horse. Pride was very lucky to have you and this other horse will help you heal. No he is not your Pride, but he will be the best that he is able with your help.


----------

